# FR: nouveau eau de Lacoste



## yuechu

Bonjour,

Je viens de regarder une pub pour Lacoste sur un site Internet. A la fin de la pub, on entend/voit écrit : "Nouveau eau de Lacoste". (there doesn't seem to be much of a pause between "nouveau" and "eau de Lacoste"... ) Est-ce que ne ça serait pas "nouvelle eau de Lacoste" plutôt que "nouveau eau" puisque le mot "eau" est féminin ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

Peut-être que c'est : « Nouveau, eau de Lacoste ».
Note the comma.


----------



## janpol

si l'on disait " « Nouvelle eau de Lacoste", ça voudrait dire que ce produit s'appelle « Nouvelle eau de Lacoste" ou bien que Lacoste a créé un parfum qui s'appelle "eau de Lacoste" alors qu'il y en avait déjà un qui portait ce nom
le slogan est sans doute : "nouveau : eau de Lacoste', il y a probablement un (court !) temps d'arrêt après "nouveau"
nouveau = du nouveau = quelque chose de nouveau = un nouveau produit


----------



## CapnPrep

Le nom du parfum est apparemment « Eau de Lacoste L.12.12 ». On pourrait dire de même_ le nouveau « Allure Homme Sport » par Chanel_ ou _Je vais mettre du « Obsession » ce soir_.


----------



## yuechu

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

Ah I understand now.. is the reason it is masculine that the word "parfum" (m.) is implied? (a bit like when one says "histoire" est féminin (and not "féminine", since the word "mot" (m.) is implied?--when talking about the word and not feminine history, of course!))


----------



## Fred_C

C’est possible.
La marque traiterait l’expression «eau de Lacoste» comme un adjectif appliqué au nom «parfum» sous-entendu.
C’est une pratique qu’on rencontre parfois dans la publicité, pour je ne sais quelle raison : aller aux limites de la grammaire.
Dans la vraie vie, ce n’est pas conseillé, parce que dans «eau de lacoste» il y a «eau», qui est féminin.


----------



## yuechu

> Dans la vraie vie, ce n’est pas conseillé, parce que dans «eau de lacoste» il y a «eau», qui est féminin.


Ça me rassure ! This is good that it is still possible to say "nouvelle eau" here... however, would it be possible to say "nouvelle eau de Lacoste" and still parse it "nouvelle + eau de Lacoste" (without having "nouvelle" as being part of the product name, as suggests janpol ?)



> _Je vais mettre du « Obsession »_


I am also curious about this one. Would this be considered grammatically correct? (since there is "du" + voyelle ?) I could definitely picture it being said.. but just wanted to double check, since I don't think I've seen "du + voyelle" before.

Thanks!


----------



## snarkhunter

Sur le plan phonétique, le résultat est assez laid. Mais cela s'explique par le fait que "Eau de Lacoste" est un *nom propre*, et celui d'un parfum également : donc, en réalité, il s'agit du *nouveau* (_... parfum_) "Eau de Lacoste".

Ce n'est donc pas incorrect (_stricto sensu_), même si cela aurait sans doute pu être évité.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, c'est plutôt la proximité _nouv*eau eau*_ qui est lourde. Il y aurait besoin de séparer _nouveau_ de _Eau de Lacoste_ par des guillemets, ou des italiques.
Sinon, on dit couramment _j'ai vu le dernier Agnès Varda_ (film), _j'ai écouté le dernier Adel_e (album), non ?


----------



## Fred_C

snarkhunter said:


> "Eau de Lacoste" est un *nom propre*



Cette explication ne suffit pas. Vous oubliez qu’il y a deux types de noms propres. Certains sont des noms à part entière (comme «Périer» ou «Nicaragua») et ont un genre comme n’importe quel autre mot, et d’autres se comportent plutôt comme des adjectifs qui prennent le genre du nom sous-entendu auxquels ils se rapportent (Comme «Renault», qui se rapporte au mot féminin «voiture» toujours sous-entendu.)


----------



## yuechu

In such contexts where there is a nom (sous-entendu), is there never a liaison? (actually I think "nom propres" must be in a liste of liaisons interdites, right?)

For example: "nouveau eau de Lacoste" does not seem to become (or could not become, I should say)--> "nouvel eau de Lacoste", does it?
and I imagine there would be no liaison pronounced in the examples given by JeanDeSponde : "dernieR Agnès Varda"; "le dernieR Adèle" ?

Thanks again for your answers!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

You're absolutely right: stricto sensu, it should be _le nou*vel* Eau de Lacoste_ (just like we say _le nouvel album, le nouvel édifice_).
Pronouncing or not the liaison is yet another matter, and umpteen threads have been written on a subject which is not my _forte_...


----------



## CapnPrep

baosheng said:


> (actually I think "nom propres" must be in a liste of liaisons interdites, right?)


It wouldn't surprise me, since such lists have a tendency to be oversimplified or just plain wrong. There is no general rule about liaisons that works for all proper nouns. It depends on the noun, and the context, and the speaker…


----------



## yuechu

@CapnPrep
I agree that the "liaisons interdites" lists do sometimes include one or two types which, in practice, are used in certain (rare) circumstances. I can think of very few that would be though with "noms propres"...
(except maybe one with 'n' for euphonic reasons? 'un + nom propre' --> "Je cherche un_Alexandre" ... ? / "Je cherche un certain_Alexandre... " ? This is just my guess.)


----------



## CapnPrep

Keep in mind that geographical names like _Angleterre_, _Amérique_, _Italie_… are also proper nouns. You could start a new thread for your question about _Alexandre_, and also check out the following threads about liaison and elision:
Rammenons Euridice (liaison devant les noms propres)
qu'/que + prénom - élision


----------



## Fred_C

Les gens ont une très forte tendance à oublier l’élision de l’article ou des prépositions devant beaucoup de noms propres, mais la règle dicte de la faire quand-même.


----------

